# Any FTA Hurricane coverage?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Just curious


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Seen some on T6 and AMC 9 both Ku, it is getting worse!


----------



## phonic (Jun 17, 2004)

Anything west of T6?
All I get off T6 is Talking rock com truck 2 on 11708/V/14321

I hope this hurricane comes here and knocks down the trees blocking my signal, then I'll get some good hurricane feeds.

Edit: With no loss of life/property/etc


----------



## MsNicole (Jun 29, 2004)

How do I "RESET " pansat2500 ?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Ask your retailer, if you can find them : )


----------

